# Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen



## Torfnase (5. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte bitte dringend fachkundige Hilfe.

Mein GfK-Teich hat den strengen Frost nicht überstanden. Am vorletzten Tag der diesjährigen Frostperiode sank der Wasserspiegel innerhalb einiger Stunden um 40cm. Nachdem das Eis nun alles weggetaut ist, habe ich am Wochenende die pflanzlichen und tierischen Bewohner evakuiert (im örtlichen Baumarkt gibt es nun keine Kübel mehr), das Restwasser ausgepumpt und die Steine weggeräumt. Der Riss ist ca. 10cm lang und befindet sich an einer senkrechten Sicke, direkt oberhalb der ersten Stufe (s. angehängte Bilder).

  

Frage: Wie bekomme ich den Teich wieder dicht? Muss ich die Stelle großflächig neu laminieren oder gibt es Alternativen dazu? Besteht die Möglichkeit ein "Pflaster" aus Teichfolie draufzukleben?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## I.koi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo

Es gibt im Modellbaubereich kleinere Mengen Glasfassergewebe, du brauchst dann noch den Härter und das Harz dazu.

Die gerissene Fläsche tust du anschleifen, wenn es geht 5-6 cm um den Riss herum. Nun mischt du den Härter mit dem Harz, achte bitte auf die Herstellerangaben.

Du Streichst nun den Riss großzügig mit dem Gemisch ein, dann legst du die erste Schicht Gewebe darauf, diese mit dem Pinsel eintupfen, vergiss dabei nicht das du den Pinsel mit dem Harz trängst. Das Wiederholst du nun so lange bis du 3-4 Schichten Glasfassergewebe darauf hast. Nun heißt es trocken austrocknen und härten lassen. Dann sollte alles wieder beim alten sein.

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst dabei, bin gerne hierfür bereit. GFK ist kein Kunstwerk, aber Dicht muss es sein


----------



## Torfnase (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo!

Das Laminieren sehe ich nicht unbedingt als Problem. Allerdings ist es dafür wohl noch zu kalt. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sollte man dafür schon 15-16°C haben. Und die beschädigte Stelle liegt im Schatten und 40cm unterhalb der Erdoberfläche. Bis ich dort auf Temperatur bin, ist es Mai und meine Teichflora und -fauna sind aus ihrer momentanen Notunterkunft ausgewandert.

Daher meine Frage nach Alternativen. Z.B. mit Innotec ein Teichfolienpatch auf die Reparaturstelle kleben oder ähnliches...

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Christine (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo Uwe,

Du hast nicht zufällig einen Heizpilz auf der Terrasse?


----------



## Torfnase (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo Christine,

Pilze habe ich schon auf der Terrasse. Aber die heizen leider nicht 

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## drwr (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo,

ich würde anschleifen, dann mit einer GFK Spachtelmasse ( Auto) zuspachtelen und mit
Topcaot abdichten , momentan als Notmassnahme. Im Sommer dann nochmals in Ruhe
ausschleifen und richtig zulaminieren.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Torfnase (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hmmm, und dann im Sommer das Wasser wieder bis auf 10cm komplett ablassen, die Pflanzen und Tiere ausquartieren und noch mal von vorne anfangen?

Oh je, dazu bin ich nicht so richtig motiviert. Dann eher Plane drüber, Heizstrahler an und bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen laminieren damit im Sommer Ruhe ist.

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Jürgen E (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo Uwe,

ich glaube, dass es Additive für den Härter bei kühlen Umgebungstemperaturen gibt, so eine Art Beschleuniger.
Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Einfach im Fachhandel nachfragen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

..machs wie Illerkoi sagt, mit dem Föhn erwärmen, Harz und Gewebe drauf und weiter warm halten, dann wirds auch hart wenns draußen kalt ist


----------



## I.koi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Also den letzten Teich den ich laminiert habe ist 3 Wochen her, waren 70m³  und das bei -1 Grad, das Ganze ist absolut Dicht.
Wenn du die Mischung gut machst ist jede Schicht nach 20 Min. fest, gar kein Problem. Musst nur 2 K Epoxidharz nehmen.

Ansonsten ware bis es April wird


----------



## Torfnase (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo!

Ich habe die Leckstelle dann letzte Woche gründlich geschliffen und mit Bauschaum hinterspritzt, weil das auslaufende Wasser doch schon einen ordentlichen Hohlraum verursacht hatte.

Am Folgetag dann die Reparaturstelle gereinigt und mit mehreren Lagen Glasfaser 'zugekleistert'. Dabei habe ich darauf geachtet, dass die Matten schön durchtränkt sind und keine Lufteinschlüsse verbleiben. Das Ergebnis sieht ordentlich aus und ist momentan erst einmal dicht. Ob die Reparatur den nächsten Winter übersteht, werden wir sehen. Jetzt werde ich erst einmal die Goldelritzen aus ihren Betonkübel-Asyl befreien.

Danke für eure Unterstützung und die guten Ratschläge!

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## I.koi (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Super!!!!!!!!

Dann hoffe ich mein ratschlag hat geholfen


----------



## Torfnase (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo!



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mein ratschlag hat geholfen



Hoffe ich auch. Werden wir aber erst im nächsten Winter genau wissen 

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Dirk007 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt: GfK-Teichbecken undicht/gerissen*

Hallo,

ich hab das gleiche Problem. Mein Teich ist horizontal gerissen und das in 40cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Das Wasser ist raus, die Pflanzen gerettet. 
Jetzt bin ich dabei den Topcoat abzuschleifen. Dazu hab ich eine Frage: 
Muss dass letze bischen um den RIss herum komplett weg, oder reicht ein gutes anschleifen? Der Untergrund war recht uneben und deshalb ist es echt mühsam auch den letzten Fleck Topcoat in der GFK Matte runterzuschleifen. Der riss geht über eine Innenecke da wurde mit Topcoat nicht gespart.
Die Temepraturen stimmen so einigermaßen zur Zeit. Da kann ich am Wochenende wieder weiter arbeiten.
Gruß
Dirk


----------

